# How do you rate your Autotrail Chieftain



## stewartwebr

Hi Folks,

I have always owned mostly Swift Motorhomes. However, as I said in another post the aluminium sides are a little too prone to dents IMHO.

I had no intention of changing the Voyager until I seen a nice 09 Autotrail Chieftain for sale at a very good price. I was going to hold on and buy a Kontiki 679 next March but this is a great deal.

So how have you Chieftain owners found your vans and is their anything I should look out for when I go to view it apart from the usual stuff, as I have bought a fair few vans in my time. Is their known niggles that these vans have suffered from???

Your help would be appreciated

Stewart


----------



## llanelliflossy

We have just got rid of our Auto-Trail.Dakota after 23 months of hell, it went back to Auto-Trail after 6month to sort out the last of the 28 faults, we had 5months then of good motoring, then this winter in Spain it started to go wrong again. I have to say Auto-Trail and Chelston Motorhomes tried to rectify things< but in the end we gave up. I suppose it might have been a bad,jinxed motorhome, but for that sort of money it should have been perfect.


----------



## erneboy

We had two Mohicans. The first was two years old when we bought it a 2003 model, we liked it very much and had very few problems with it. We use our van a lot and so as the mileage was getting high we decided to change. Having liked the Mohican we opted for a new one in 2006, it was nowhere nearly as well put together are the previous one. Having tried to have the various problems put right for 18 months we gave up and traded it and bought a new Frankia. The Autotrail had 3 water leaks in the roof, water was getting up between the back panel and the inside wall causing it to wrinkle up and allowing water droplets to form on the wall in the corner of the bathroom. We had a leak in the shower which could not be traced and gradually soaked all the carpets which began to stink. The water filler was faulty, the pipe fixed to the filler was too big and did not fit, leaving a gap, no matter how tight the hose clip was, so each time we filled the van water leaked into the floor below the fridge. That fault would have been obvious to whoever put it together. There were many other minor problems which kept me busy fixing them. 

Having owned 4 Autotrails in total I think the quality had steadily declined, we had very few problems with our old ones. I do not know whether this has improved recently, but I will not be taking the chance. 

Sorry to be negative, I know many people like their Autotrails and maybe there are good ones and bad ones.

If you look back through my posts you will see that I am not an habitual knocker of Autotrail, but when someone asks the question I think it is only fair to give an honest answer, Alan.


----------



## AlanandJean

On the recent Newark Show I met a chap who had just purchased a brand spanking new Autotrail, and as an Autotrail owner myself was interested in how he found the van. He was telling me of bad customer service from Autotrail plus the many faults and more alarmingly the water ingress coming in from the top of the van.

I purchased my Apache which 10 months old, I have had a lot of work done under warrantry which included Habitation door (electric motor had to be replaced), Roof light mechnism beccame faulty, an oil leak plus a large number of minor issues which have now all been fixed. However recently after 2 months outside of warrantry my gearbox has gone (which I may add is being replaced by Fiat). 

I do not think the build quality of these vehicles is brillient and I for one would not buy another autotrail. I would probably go for a German Van as having looked arround them and been reading a number of post submitted by members they seems a better 
(admittedly more expensive) build quality.


Alan


----------



## trevorf

Well just to be different, I am very happy with my Autotrail. But it is a 2005 model and I bought it 6 months old, so maybe it was the last of the well built ones and had all the teething troubles sorted before I got it    


Trevor


----------



## Elvis1709

AlanandJean said:


> On the recent Newark Show I met a chap who had just purchased a brand spanking new Autotrail, and as an Autotrail owner myself was interested in how he found the van. He was telling me of bad customer service from Autotrail plus the many faults and more alarmingly the water ingress coming in from the top of the van.
> 
> I purchased my Apache which 10 months old, I have had a lot of work done under warrantry which included Habitation door (electric motor had to be replaced), Roof light mechnism beccame faulty, an oil leak plus a large number of minor issues which have now all been fixed. However recently after 2 months outside of warrantry my gearbox has gone (which I may add is being replaced by Fiat).
> 
> I do not think the build quality of these vehicles is brillient and I for one would not buy another autotrail. I would probably go for a German Van as having looked arround them and been reading a number of post submitted by members they seems a better
> (admittedly more expensive) build quality.
> 
> I'm getting quite depressed by all this! I've just ordered a new Savannah Autotrail and I'm getting more and more nervy!! I don't doubt the problems yu've had and feel really sorry. Can anyone put my mind at rest that I've made the right decision in buying Autotrail again By the way, I've had an Autotrail Cheyenne since 2004 and never had a problem except once when the computer failed.
> Elvis1709
> 
> Alan


----------



## Elvis1709

Elvis1709 said:


> AlanandJean said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the recent Newark Show I met a chap who had just purchased a brand spanking new Autotrail, and as an Autotrail owner myself was interested in how he found the van. He was telling me of bad customer service from Autotrail plus the many faults and more alarmingly the water ingress coming in from the top of the van.
> 
> I purchased my Apache which 10 months old, I have had a lot of work done under warrantry which included Habitation door (electric motor had to be replaced), Roof light mechnism beccame faulty, an oil leak plus a large number of minor issues which have now all been fixed. However recently after 2 months outside of warrantry my gearbox has gone (which I may add is being replaced by Fiat).
> 
> I do not think the build quality of these vehicles is brillient and I for one would not buy another autotrail. I would probably go for a German Van as having looked arround them and been reading a number of post submitted by members they seems a better
> (admittedly more expensive) build quality.
> 
> I'm getting quite depressed by all this! I've just ordered a new Savannah Autotrail and I'm getting more and more nervy!! I don't doubt the problems yu've had and feel really sorry. Can anyone put my mind at rest that I've made the right decision in buying Autotrail again By the way, I've had an Autotrail Cheyenne since 2004 and never had a problem except once when the computer failed.
> Elvis1709
Click to expand...


----------



## erneboy

Steve, try and look at it this way, there are a great many members on here and only a few who have regretted buying an Autotrail, I expect if the same question were asked about any make there would be a few who would not buy another. Personally I have had five Autotrails, four of which were excellent, Alan.


----------



## Elvis1709

erneboy said:


> Steve, try and look at it this way, there are a great many members on here and only a few who have regretted buying an Autotrail, I expect if the same question were asked about any make there would be a few who would not buy another. Personally I have had five Autotrails, four of which were excellent, Alan.


Thanks Alan,
You kow! That is just what I needed to hear. A bit of perspective.
Many thanks
Steve :lol:


----------



## AlanandJean

Alan is absolutely right, as the number who are showing negative feedback on the thread is indeed very low when you consider how many have been sold, I consider myself to be one of the unlucky ones who has drawn the short straw as it were. Until we experienced problems with the MH we were absolutely delighted with it. I may well buy a German van next time and I am sure that there are members out there who have had a bad experiences with them or with the aftersales. 

Alan


----------



## Bacchus

I've got a 2010 Chieftain and yes I've got problems. I've noticed that 2 lockers doors rub ever so slightly against an adjacent wall. Oh and yes, the dimmer on the dimmer switch broke when my wife thought it was the way you turned it off! Hope it's not off the road for too long!!

Seriously, I feel really sorry for the people who've had a raw deal - it must be dreadful when you've bought a load of problems with your hard earned cash. 

I had an Adria Vision and reading this site would put you off ever buying one. AND don't talk to me a about Swift - total nightmare. 

It's part of the national character to complain when things are bad but to say nothing about the good.


----------



## tviall

I have an Autotrail Chieftain purchased in Oct 2008. Yes, I have had a problem or two (if you search you can find out what they were) but despite what other people have said I cannot fault Autotrail or their after care service.

OK, there will be a few people who will disagree and say that AT never respond to any correspondence or simply walk away from any issues but I have found the exact opposite. 

My van has done 6500 miles now and gets used most weekends. I love my van and wouldn't hesitate to buy another AT. I am a reasonable chap and expect to have a few niggles, or possibly if unlucky an issue or two. But, having been around motorhomes for many many years I have come to expect a few and for me it's how these issues are resolved that counts.

I find AT a good company who, for me at least, respond and help me any way they can. I'm no one special so although I hear of others having problems I cannot say that I have experienced any. Perhaps it the way they talk to them that makes a difference. Who can say.

So in conclusion, great van, perfect for my needs, reasonably well built and good aftercare to date.

Tony


----------



## pomme1

I'm on my third Auto-Trail, the latest a 2009 model, and apart from minor niggles which, judging by this forum are far from unique to Auto-Trail, I have been very satisfied.
I too have found A/T responsive, and my dealer has been excellent.


----------



## 113178

We have a 56 reg Autotrail Chieftain which we have had from new and have had no major problems with it. On its first service the dealer changed all the locker door catches but we tend to think he did that to justify it being in for a service - there was no real problem with them.

We would definitely recommend the chieftain albeit the older model.


----------



## f6c

I have a 2005 Chietain I only wish I had the timel to type all of the FAULT :x


----------



## averhamdave

My 2007 Apache 700SE has been good. Its my second Autotrail and we have been satisfied with both.

There were initially one or two probs but nothing major and everything was sorted at no cost to us.

Its now done over 20k.

My dealer Simpsons, my service centre - Camper UK, and service centre - TUI motorhomes have all said to me that in their opinion Autotrail are definitely the best of the UK builders.


----------



## CliveMott

We bought an Autotrail Scout in 1997 and sold it 18 months back. Brilliant bit of kit. No major problems. But I must admit that we have also gone "German". And there is a difference, a big difference.
C.


----------



## Bacchus

Would that be the price, Clive?? :lol:


----------



## lookback

I have had my 2004 Autotrail Cheyenne for 3 years now and have been very pleased with it.

Ian


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

I think if the OP had mentioned any make of motorhome he would have had the exact replys he is having so far.


----------



## CREAKY

Hi Folks,
We have an '05 model & apart from the usual niggles has been an ok van. I bought it specifically to carry our motorcycle & have some payload left, which it does admirably. No van is perfect & it takes a good while to make it "your own", but it obviously helps if your supplying dealer is co-operative!! I took a big gamble & bought from that infamous dealer on the a1 in Notts. Luckily no major issues! We now don't carry a bike, but tow a ford ka on aframe.We live fulltime in the van & are very satisfied 6 weeks in!!?
Cheers,

CREAKY


----------



## seamusog

We have had eleven Autotrails.Six Arapaho's,three Cheyenne 840's,a Dacota and an Apache,we have had some faults along the way and at times I have been pi$$ed of with Brownhills and Autotrail,but we got over it,cannot see me changing my spots now!


----------



## daddysgirl

Have read this thread with interest, we popped in to Chelston for a couple of odds and ends, and saw a very nice Autotrail chieftain, 2000, and we liked the layout very much, it also seems good quality, and very well cared for (54k miles)

We are lookign around with a view to buying a newer van in a year or so, and possibly fulltiming. What I have learned so far here is that layout is a very individual thing, so we need to do our homework before deciding what we want.

I was taken aback by the first few posts, but later ones put things in perspective very well.

Thanks chaps!!


----------

